# underweight and throwing up



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

Switched from kibble to raw last week. Went fine for the first few days and then stopped going fine. Puppy stopped going to the poppy for 3 days in the row. 300 dollar vet visit resulted in finding nothing wrong with the dog besides the fact that she is has a little bone and stool in her.

Last night she throw up again. No potty at all this morning. No pee or stool or anything yet today. She is about 50 pounds(very underweight) and we've been feeding her a pound a day split into two servers. 

I exhausted my options on kibble and that is why I switched to raw. I've probably had close to 1,200 USD spent on vet visit. We have insurance to make it a little easier. Every single test has always came back normal. I thought I had it with the raw. Nope, I'm still having problems. 

Full breed GSD 9 months old.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what are you feeding , what problems did you have before, how did you address them.
sounds like pup wasn't all right on kibble either?
may need digestive enzymes .


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My first thought (and I'm new to raw) is that you are not feeding her enough. At 50 lbs and feeding only 1lb that is just 2%. For a puppy you should be feeding about 3% (if they are underweight) of the weight that they will be when full grown and split that up into 3 meals.

I feed my 65 lb underweight GSD (2 years old) 2 lbs a day and my 75 lbs GSD who needs to lose a few pounds 1.6 lbs a day.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> what are you feeding , what problems did you have before, how did you address them.
> sounds like pup wasn't all right on kibble either?
> may need digestive enzymes .


Young Chicken thighs. Before I was cutting chicken quarters in half to avoid feeding her too much until her stomach adjusted to it. Figured it was the older chicken that got her digestion behind. 

I did read about enzymes this morning. Are dogs diets always this hard? I increased the quality of the kibble and switch the protein every 6 to 8 weeks. Each time I tried the next best thing until there wasn't anymore best thing to try. Not wanting to go to Hills allegeric food left me with little choice. Vet checked everything possible that could be wrong with my dogs digestion.


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

kbella999 said:


> My first thought (and I'm new to raw) is that you are not feeding her enough. At 50 lbs and feeding only 1lb that is just 2%. For a puppy you should be feeding about 3% (if they are underweight) of the weight that they will be when full grown and split that up into 3 meals.
> 
> I feed my 65 lb underweight GSD (2 years old) 2 lbs a day and my 75 lbs GSD who needs to lose a few pounds 1.6 lbs a day.
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck


I just wanted her to get use to it first. But it is like I'm fighting a losing battle. I came here from the dogfoodchat. They offered me some really awesome advice and still are. Just wanted to get more opinions from other GSD's owners as I heard it isn't totally uncommon with the breed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would feed her more and it sounds like she is getting to much bone if things are not moving well so increase the MM too (use chicken breast meat if you have to). Even on raw my dogs still poop once per day. Raw is high in moisture so it is also unusual that she isn't peeing much either.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The lack of urination could be unrelated to her diet. That would normally be a sign of dehydration. She does have free access to water, correct?


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> The lack of urination could be unrelated to her diet. That would normally be a sign of dehydration. She does have free access to water, correct?


Yes, but she doesn't want to drink it. I refill it every few hours. She will only stare at it. This happened the last time I took her to the vet. Once she released her stool she gained the urge to drink again.

Wait, I remember something that happened. She ate half of a biodegradable pot yesterday. It was in no way clean. I'm not sure if that caused an issue. Figured it wouldn't since it was biodegradable.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

GSD246 said:


> Yes, but she doesn't want to drink it. I refill it every few hours. She will only stare at it. This happened the last time I took her to the vet. Once she released her stool she gained the urge to drink again.
> 
> Wait, I remember something that happened. She ate half of a biodegradable pot yesterday. It was in no way clean. I'm not sure if that caused an issue. Figured it wouldn't since it was biodegradable.


She could have a blockage from eating the pot. With this, you'll see vomiting, lethargy, no thirst. It is possible, if it's the fibrous type pots, it could pass through. That isn't something I'd gamble on, it could turn fatal as well. It's time for another vet visit. When Woolf decided to eat some rope, it was 3 days in the hospital, multiple xrays, luckily we avoided surgery and it passed. It was touch and go for a bit there.


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

Twyla said:


> She could have a blockage from eating the pot. With this, you'll see vomiting, lethargy, no thirst. It is possible, if it's the fibrous type pots, it could pass through.  That isn't something I'd gamble on, it could turn fatal as well. It's time for another vet visit. When Woolf decided to eat some rope, it was 3 days in the hospital, multiple xrays, luckily we avoided surgery and it passed. It was touch and go for a bit there.


She is looking much better now. A few hours after posting this she finally went to the bathroom and did both. She drunk plenty of water and was really happy to hear that we were not skipping meal time. I'm not sure what happened earlier today. It seemed to have taken a lot out of her whatever it was inside of her. Most likely it could have been pot related. Whatever it was seems to have past, or at least is no longer blocking.

What digestive enzymes could I give her to help break things down more?


----------



## mtmarabianz (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd also feed more mm, I always feed a slice of beef heart with a chicken leg qtr
my dog has always needed more mm or she strains.


----------



## GSD246 (Jan 17, 2012)

mtmarabianz said:


> I'd also feed more mm, I always feed a slice of beef heart with a chicken leg qtr
> my dog has always needed more mm or she strains.


What is MM?


----------

